# G.I. JOE [Spycraft] RECRUITMENT



## Nuke261 (Dec 22, 2003)

I am recruiting players for a G.I. JOE Campaign using the AEG SPYCRAFT System.    

At a time of present day terrorist attacks, special forces video games and the incredible 80's nostalgia revival, I cannot think of a better game to be a part of!  The campaign setting will be "modern day."  The team will be facing Cobra forces.  The game is not planned to be a total shoot-out from begining to end, nor will it have laser guns shooting down pilotless planes.  This will be a modern military adventure with action, mystery and ROLE-PLAYING!  

Spycraft was picked because I believe it is the best system for G.I. Joe.  It is broad in scope, lets players choose many character details and was designed with G.I. Joe in mind!  A similar game was initiated by BrotherShatterstone and I have included the players who signed up for that game as plank-owners of this thread.  If you are interested in joining up just post to let me know what character you are interested in.  If we have too many recruits then either I will pick who is best suited for the mission or another GM (B.S.?) can run a second campaign with part of the group.  

_*CHARACTER CREATION*_
*Character choices must be existing G.I. Joe members.  I will post a list of who has been picked.  (Check out yojoe.com for ideas)

*8th level characters.  I will accept the 10th level characters that were made for BrotherShatterstone's game.

*36 point buy Attribute system, using the costs from the Players Handbook.

*Remember that you gain Attribute points and Feats as listed in the Players Handbook.

*Equipment will be purchased as normal.  The existing bundles cost 25 budget points and each character will be issued a 'Joe Bundle' at no cost.

There is a ridiculous amount of potential for this game, I really hope to see it do well.  
Looking forward to seeing who we get (Players and characters!)!

        NUKE

_*Current Recruits:*_
*Brother Shatterstone: Torpedo *  
Grayh; Rock n' Roll 
Samurai Jack31; Beach Head 
Mordhiem; Tripwire 
Snakesau; Sci-Fi 
blackshirt5; Hit & Run 
*Buzzard: Lowlight 
Douane: Spirit 
Roy: Falcon *  
*Keia: Ambush
GoldenEagle: Rapid Fire*

_*New Recruits:*_
*Ahzad: Cross Hair*

Operation Pandora's Box: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1311257#post1311257
Team Roster: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=73201


----------



## Ahzad (Dec 22, 2003)

Sign me up for Cross Hair. Yo Joe!!


----------



## Keia (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm interesting in playing as well.  Ambush will be ready to roll (assuming anyone ever finds him )

Keia


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 22, 2003)

I have Rapid Fire done (I thought it was bullet proof, sorry).

I'll post him in the RG.  I am waiting to see what is in the Joe bundle before picking equipment and finalizing stats/skills

GE


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 22, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> I have Rapid Fire done (I thought it was bullet proof, sorry).
> 
> I'll post him in the RG.  I am waiting to see what is in the Joe bundle before picking equipment and finalizing stats/skills
> 
> GE



 Couldn't find the RG.  HEre is the rough copy

Rapid Fire
Captain Robbie London (0-3)
Medal of Honor Winner
Soldier 10 
Department: Military Operations

STR 14
DEX 16
CON 14
INT 14
WIS 14
CHA 14

Vitality 
Wounds 
Defense
Initiative:
BAB: +10
-Unarmed:
-Melee: 
-Ranged:
Speed:

FORT:
REFL:
WILL:


BONUS FEATS:
Armor Proficiency: Light, Medium, Heavy
Weapon Group Proficiency: Hurled, Melee, Handgun, Rifle, Tactical
Accurate
Damage Reduction 1/-
Armor Use (+2)
Weapon Specialization (2)
Portable Cover (1/4)
Police Training / Adv. Police Training
Zen Focus
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Marksman
Sharpshooter
Far Shot
Extreme Range
Increased Precision
Sniper
Bull’s eye

(Assumed 2 extra feats mentioned by Bro Shatter.)



SKILLS:
Balance +8
Climb +15
Demolitions +6
First Aid +6
Hide +5
Jump +7
Sport (Skydiving) +8
Spot +9
Survival +6
Tumble +8
Use Rope +13
Listen +7
Move Silently +16
Open Lock +9
Search +12
Spot +14
Survival +6
Tumble +9

Native Languages:
English

EQUIPMENT

SOCOM .45 ACP 1d12 damage threat 19-20*
- (5) 10 round magazines
- Silencer
Colt M4A1 SOPMOD 5.56mm 4d4 +2 damage threat 20*
- Telescopic Sight
- (10) 30 round magazines
- w/M203 40mm Grenade Launcher
o Requisition 12 Grenades after Briefing
Kevlar BDUs*
Kevlar Helmet*
Encrypted Tactical Radio (headset)*
2 Fragmentation Grenades*
Survival Knife*
2 lbs. Of C-4
Demolition Kit

Dependant on the Mission Profile, Rapid Fire may also take along a Rocket Launcher, additional explosives or a .50 Cal. Sniper Rifle.

*Suggested items for the “Joe Bundle”

Things that SOMEONE should carry on each Mission
First Aid Kit
3 Liquid Skin Patches
1 App of Stimulant
SAW
Satellite Communications


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 23, 2003)

Ahzad, 
Consider Cross Hair yours!  And welcome aboard.

Keia,
Look forward to having you in the game, especially after some of the things you dish out over in SG-1.  

Golden Eagle,
At first glance Rapid Fire looks great!  I will look him over closer and let you know if anything looks off.  Glad to have you on the team.

The Joe Bundle will be posted here shortly.

Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 23, 2003)

*JOE BUNDLE*

_Kevlar BDUs (any pattern)
Military Helmet
Backpack
Tactical (Encrypted) Radio
Survival Knife
Flashlight
SOCOM .45 ACP
   Silencer 
   49 rounds of ammo (4 magazines +1 round)
Web Belt with Holster and Ammo Pouches_


This Bundle of gear is issued to each member of the team at no charge to them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 23, 2003)

Golden Eagle, I'm not sure if we went with the extra feats...  I take it that Rapid Fire is a greenshirt?  Also medals of Honor are rare, and medal of honors among covert units are basically unheard of.

Nuke, did we go with the extra feats?


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 23, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Golden Eagle, I'm not sure if we went with the extra feats...  I take it that Rapid Fire is a greenshirt?  Also medals of Honor are rare, and medal of honors among covert units are basically unheard of.
> Nuke, did we go with the extra feats?




Notes on Rapid Fire:
He is an existing Joe and according to his file card he would have to of received the CMA to qualify for his training.

As far as extra Feats.  No, I did not plan on using them.  It had looked to me like most of the characters made did not get extra Feats for levels 1, 3, 6 and 9.  That is why I made sure to point those out.  That is 4 (3 in this game) Feats it looked like most people missed.  That seems like a lot of Feats. 

Yesterday I made 2 Cobra characters (No, I will not name them!) and I could have stacked Feats on there all day long.  They just go together so nicely in this game.  But, that is part of making a character.  It gives you something to look forward to at next level.  What would we do if the characters had to be 5th level?  

I realize G.I. Joe is supposed to be the best soldiers we have.  However, they screw up.  They miss shots.  They get hurt.  They even let some of the bad guys get away. That is just the way it works.

Let me know if you think this is majorly wrong.
Nuke


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 23, 2003)

I'll Drop the Police Training/Adv Police Training Feats.  Now that the Joe bundle is up I'll recalculate the gear as I am sure it will be off quite a bit.  I'll get things tightened up in the next couple of days.

GE


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 23, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Notes on Rapid Fire:
> He is an existing Joe and according to his file card he would have to of received the CMA to qualify for his training.




Yeah I see that now I'm not sure how I missed the file card in the first place... 

That entry is pretty erroneous as there is no specialized training for recipients only as the honor isn't common enough for it.  Most are given post posthumously, and our last two where given for actions in Somalia in 1993.  In fact the youngest recipient still alive is age 53.


----------



## Douane (Dec 23, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> [...] In fact the youngest recipient still alive is age 53.




Oh, come on! That's no age at all!

Just look at Duke who's probably even older by now and still manages a trim fighting form.  (So are Snake-Eyes and Storm Shadow, but then, they are ninjas.  )

[EDIT: Forgot to mention Stalker!]


----------



## Douane (Dec 23, 2003)

*Nuke261*,

I just sent you an email regarding the game.


Folkert


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 25, 2003)

I just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Holidays. 

Also.



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> As far as extra Feats.  No, I did not plan on using them.  It had looked to me like most of the characters made did not get extra Feats for levels 1, 3, 6 and 9.  That is why I made sure to point those out.  That is 4 (3 in this game) Feats it looked like most people missed.  That seems like a lot of Feats.




Nuke, torpedo is almost done I shall finish him tonight or tomorrow.   (26th by the latest.)  Any chance I could have 2 extra levels sense this was my idea?   (Yeah I didn't think so but I had to try and yes I got all my feats.)

All jokes aside I lost out on the combat side by wanting to make him realistic to the character.  The two feats would have given me the feats I needed for Stingray, but probably would have effected the balance of the game for the other characters, and my own to be honest.  

This is going to sound very stupid, but do humans get the extra feat they do in d20 modren and D&D?  I  ask you cause I know their are non humans in Stargate and they might have addresses it somewhere in that monsterious manual.



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> I realize G.I. Joe is supposed to be the best soldiers we have.  However, they screw up.  They miss shots.  They get hurt.  They even let some of the bad guys get away. That is just the way it works.




I sort of got to thinking on this and that maybe this could be earlier in the history of GI Joe instead of later...  Helps explain away their apparent godhood in the TV Show and their human factor where in game.  I could honestly see some near epic level Joes and cobras.

Or we could always do that GI Joe reloaded thing they’re doing comic wise in the next couple of months.  Basically take are Joes and start over, small changes could happen in the Joes and the same with Cobras. 

Or we can just leave it alone and what not.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 27, 2003)

I'll be in if there's still room. I'll be running with the Low-light I've done up. I will have to adjust the equipment I suppose. 

buzzard


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 27, 2003)

Torpedo is up; he's in my placeholder # 1 spot.  My equipment is not bought as I seasoned veteran like Torpedo knows that the equipment needed changes with the mission. 

Hint: I need more details on are mission.


----------



## Roy (Dec 28, 2003)

I took a little time off and almost missed the start of this thread.
Just tell Falcon who to shoot.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 28, 2003)

The era of the game will be unique.  Obviously the characters are based off of the comic books, cartoons and file cards.  However, I think it is best to do it in "comic book time."  By this I mean that we all know this will take place during the other stuff they have done, but there is no exact timeframe for any of it.    I do like the G.I. Joe Reloaded concept, but I think it will be more like G.I. Joe Frontline.

Torpedo looks very cool.
Ambush and Falcon are great.   
Sorry about the gear problems.  If anyone has a suggestion I will listen, I just don't like handing everything over.  It gets too tempting.

As for some hints to the game...
    Your initial briefing will explain more, but I will give you this much to begin with:
        Desert environment
        Urban setting
        Suspected  chemical weapons lab
        Things are not always what they seem...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 28, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> The era of the game will be unique.  Obviously the characters are based off of the comic books, cartoons and file cards.  However, I think it is best to do it in "comic book time."  By this I mean that we all know this will take place during the other stuff they have done, but there is no exact timeframe for any of it.    I do like the G.I. Joe Reloaded concept, but I think it will be more like G.I. Joe Frontline.




works for me. 



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Torpedo looks very cool.




Thanks, I could use a few more levels but at least I already know which dirrection I want to take my character when I level up. 



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Sorry about the gear problems.  If anyone has a suggestion I will listen, I just don't like handing everything over.  It gets too tempting.




Well you helped already, as I know now not to take the artic camouflaged BDUs. 

If I can ask a few questions BASED upon what are intell would tell us:

Scuba gear, and other water/underwater equipment, is it needed or not? 

Silence weapons, would they be an asset or would they be counter productive?


And the GI Joe pack pretty much solved all of my gear problems.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 28, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Scuba gear, and other water/underwater equipment, is it needed or not?
> Silenced weapons, would they be an asset or would they be counter productive?



Oooo! 
My first cyrptic reply!!

As far as suba gear, there is a known river nearby.  Very nearby.

Silenced weapons?  That depends on if you want anyone to hear you.  
Although, I cannot imagine them being a hindrance.  

NUKE

By the way, one of my favorite Joe stories is the yearbook where Torpedo and Wetsuit infiltrate Cobra Island at the same time as the October Guard.  Very cool!


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 28, 2003)

Hey,
If anyone is interested in checking out some overly cool Joe artwork, I would highly recomend going to Brock Lee's site. 
It is a lot of fun.

NUKE

http://www.brocklee.com/comic/gijoe_illos.html


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 28, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Silenced weapons?  That depends on if you want anyone to hear you.
> Although, I cannot imagine them being a hindrance.



I can't find the rules on it but I'm pretty sure Subsonic ammo does less damage.  



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> By the way, one of my favorite Joe stories is the yearbook where Torpedo and Wetsuit infiltrate Cobra Island at the same time as the October Guard.  Very cool!



I'll have to find it for inspiration.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 28, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I can't find the rules on it but I'm pretty sure Subsonic ammo does less damage.




Yep that's about all there is. In pistols you might as well use a silencer (all SOCOM pistols come with one). In rifles you end up having to use subsonic ammo since the bullet going supersonic would make enough noise for the silencer to be fairly useless. Of course rifles being smaller caliber (in general), you won't be doing a hell of a lot of damage. 

buzzard


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 28, 2003)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Yep that's about all there is. In pistols you might as well use a silencer (all SOCOM pistols come with one). In rifles you end up having to use subsonic ammo since the bullet going supersonic would make enough noise for the silencer to be fairly useless. Of course rifles being smaller caliber (in general), you won't be doing a hell of a lot of damage.




Agreed, so with 7 of use signed up already how quite can we actually be?


----------



## Ahzad (Dec 29, 2003)

Well Cross Hair is done and will be emailed to you either later tonite or Monday.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 29, 2003)

As a compromise to help balance out the equipment requests I continue to get, I am authorizing each character to pick one piece of equipment that is integral to their character.    A weapon, night vision goggles, a med kit, whatever item you think your character could not be without.  

I do want to approve what you take to make sure it fits within the scope of things.  But half of the Joes would not be who they are without a little something extra to make them stand out.

NUKE


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 29, 2003)

Nuke, I'll get torpedo’s equipment up tonight more than likely....

I talked to Neko, she's a no go and so is Scarlett.


----------



## Keia (Dec 29, 2003)

nuke,

I'm working on Ambush and should have something up no later than tomorrow night.

Keia


----------



## Roy (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay in that case Falcon is going to carry a M1014 Joint Service Combat Shotgun as his bonus piece of equipment.


----------



## Ahzad (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey Nuke I just emailed Cross Hair to you. I have a few bps left and I may add to his gear, but he's with the essential gear he will always have on every mission.


----------



## Keia (Dec 31, 2003)

*Here is Ambush - work in progress*

*Ambush*
_Aaron McMahon
Fixer 8_

*STR:* 14
*DEX:* 16
*CON:* 14
*INT:* 16 [Base 14 + 2 lvl]
*WIS:* 14
*CHA:* 10

*Hit Dice:* 8d8 + 16

*Vitality Points:* 66
*Wound Points:* 14
*Defense:* 19 [10 + 3 Dex + 6 Class]
*Initiative:* +6 [+3 Dex +3 Class]
*BAB:* +6
*Melee:* +8
*Ranged:* +9
*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +6 [+4 Base +2 Con]
*REFL:* +9 [+6 Base +3 Dex]
*WILL:* +4 [+2 Base +2 Wis]

*Action Dice:* 4 (d6)  [+3 Department bonus to each die]
*Education:* 10 [2 Wis + 8 level]
*Inspiration:* 10 [2 Wis + 8 level]

*Class Abilities:* 
*Versatile: *[Home Office] 2 +1/4 Cross class skills become class skills (Surveillance, Sense Motive, Disguise, +1 other).
*Dexterous: *[Fixer core] 2 Action dice instead of one for any Dex based skill.
*Procure: *[Fixer 1st]  Requisition items in the field as if in home office (20 minutes with Agency or 1 hour without per budget /gadget point).
*Evasion: *[Fixer 2nd] No damage on Successful reflex save (as from grenade).
*Sneak Attack: *[Fixer 3rd] +3d6 damage vs. opponents denied Dex (flat-footed or immobile).
*Uncanny Dodge: *[Fixer 4th] Always retain Dex bonus to Defense, even if flat-footed, Can't be flanked except vs. 12th lvl or higher

*Feats:* Surge of Speed [Home Office Bonus feat], Armor Proficiency Light [Fixer Starting Feat], Weapon Proficiency (Hurled, Melee, Handgun, Rifle) [Fixer Starting Feat], Unlocked Potential (Hide) [1st], Black Shadow [3rd], Grey Shadow [Bonus Fixer Feat 6th], Stealthy [6th].

*Skills [Total Bonus / # of Ranks (Crit)]:*
Bluff +5 / 5 ranks (20)
Climb +6 / 4 ranks (20)
Demolitions +12 / 9 ranks (20)
Disguise +6 / 4 ranks (20) [Synergy – Bluff +2]
Electronics +9 / 6 ranks (20)
Escape Artist +7 / 4 ranks (20)
Hide +19 / 14 ranks (19-20) [+2 Stealthy, + see below]
Knowledge:
 - _Behavioral_ +4 / 1 rank (20)
 - _Physical sciences_ +4 / 1 rank (20)
 - _Streetwise_ +4 / 1 rank (20)
 - _Tactics_ +5 / 2 ranks (20)
Language +5 / 2 ranks (20)
Listen +13 / 11 ranks (20)
Move Silently +16 / 11 ranks (19-20)[+2 Stealthy] 
Open Lock +11 / 8 ranks (20)
Search +11 / 8 ranks (20)
Sense Motive +8 / 6 ranks (20)
Sleight of Hand +6 / 1 rank (20) [Synergy – Bluff +2]
Spot +13 / 11 ranks (20)
Surveillance +8 / 6 ranks (20)
Tumble +9 / 6 (20)

Hide Bonuses not reflected: 
  No penalty to hide while being directly observed or not having someplace to hide (Grey Shadow)
  +2 vs. spot checks by agents noted. (Synergy – Sense Motive)
  +5 vs. stationary electronic devices (+3 Black Shadow, +2 Synergy – Tumble)
  +5 vs. Mobile electronic devices (+3 Black Shadow, +2 Synergy - Surveillance)

*Languages:* English (Native), German (native), Arabic (Native), +1 Native, and 2 fluent

*Equipment:* (Budget Points 8)  (Gadget Points 8)


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 31, 2003)

Alright gang,
I started a thread for your characters, who all look great by the way!!
I seem to have some trouble posting tonight, so more will come soon...

Nuke

Team Roster: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=73201


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 31, 2003)

Nuke, I'm looking at budget points and mission points and such and I'm not really sure how much we need the extra stuff.  (Not that I'm complaining mind you.)

On a Code: Yellow mission torpedo, even with his negative to his charisma is going to have at least 97 points to spend, and on a code: black mission he will have 117.  (Pg 104 core book)

A person with charisma of 14 would have 27 more points than me.

Note small changes in torpdeo and such should be done tonight.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 1, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Alright gang,
> I started a thread for your characters, who all look great by the way!!
> I seem to have some trouble posting tonight, so more will come soon...
> 
> ...



Well you answered your own issue right their... that cyberstreet url is bad news...  Go from the front page (http://www.enworld.org) and browse in from there.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 1, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone,
Thanks!  I think I fixed it.  

As for the budget points, that is up to you.  I just felt someone like Cross Hair should have a good sniper rifle all the time, regardless of the mission.  Someone like Lifeline should have a top-notch med kit.  Sort of another compromise for knocking (most) of the characters down from 10 to 8.  But if you don't care for it you do not need to take a piece of equipment.  Up to you what is best for Torpedo.

Nuke


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 1, 2004)

Well that does make sense to me then.   I see what kind of damage I can do then.


----------



## Ahzad (Jan 1, 2004)

Cross Hair has been posted in the Rogues Gallery. I'm pretty sure all the math is correct and all that, but if something stands out as weird let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 2, 2004)

I got distracted last night by NWN...  I have 12 hours to kill at work tonight so I have torpedo posted by the morn. 

Sorry


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 2, 2004)

Torpedo is up, though there might be some more changes...  and I need a few more items 

Like going to Ahzad's character sheet. 

Also I was looking through more of the PrC and I most say I love Spycraft more and more. 

I thank Duke would be a tactician.

And I had a few more in my mind when I was looking through it but I had to put my books up now. (I’m at work.)

Anyhow I couldn’t figure one out for Scarlett.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 2, 2004)

I am not sure what Scarlet would start out at, Pointman maybe? Or possibly Snoop.  But she would definitely have some Martial Artist.  I mean she kicked the butts of the original team in training, right?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 2, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> I mean she kicked the butts of the original team in training, right?




Only causes Torpedo wasn't part of the original team, as he knows a couple of martial arts himself.   I so need more levels to really get his character right…  I would say 15 more world work.  [J/K]

What you said was true though, but I would start her as a soldier, but then again their are few Joes that I wouldn't consider soldiers first.

You know one thing I don't get the Stingray low initiative bonus.  I know you have to keep everything balanced but it seems out of place to me, that in the lower “hit points”

Speaking of which how are we handling those?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

Okay for the Saturday morning crowd we have some GI Joe trivia:

This first one is easy, what character from the carton had the most spoken lines in the entire run of the show?

Which Joe had the most spoken lines in the entire run of the show?


----------



## Roy (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm gonna go with Lady Jaye.  She just about totally replaced Scarlet and was even episodes the Flint wasn't in.


----------



## Douane (Jan 3, 2004)

Sorry,

no actual idea! (It's been over 12 years since I last saw an episode of the cartoon.)


Regarding Pc creation:

1. Could some kind soul post the actual modifiers for the Special Forces branch/dept. ?

2. Are there any good bundles for us poor grunts? (I doubt there are any for mystic native american trackers.  )


Thanks!

Folkert


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

Roy said:
			
		

> I'm gonna go with Lady Jaye.  She just about totally replaced Scarlet and was even episodes the Flint wasn't in.




Well that's the top Joe...  Lady Jaye spoke more often than any other Joe mainly cause the show went to the daily format in 1985 and all of the Joes released in 1985 has more spoken line in general then any other year.  Flint is third over all and is the second most annoying...  Opps!  I meant the second most seen and heard Joe.

Of course the character that spoke the most was Cobra Commander.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> 1. Could some kind soul post the actual modifiers for the Special Forces branch/dept. ?



+2 DEX, -2 CHA
+1 to ref save at first level and a +1 at 4th level and for each 4 levels afterwards. (Should be +3)
+1 bonus to Demolitions and Move Silently checks at first level and a +1 at 4th level and for each 4 levels afterwards. (Should be +3)
Bonus feat: any covert or basic combat, you still have to meet the prerequisites.

2. Are there any good bundles for us poor grunts? (I doubt there are any for mystic native american trackers.  )

I'm not seeing any but then again I thought the buddle for the S.E.A.L.S where less than stellar.  
Oh wait!  The Joe Bundle is pretty good.


----------



## Douane (Jan 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> +2 DEX, -2 CHA
> +1 to ref save at first level and a +1 at 4th level and for each 4 levels afterwards. (Should be +3)
> +1 bonus to Demolitions and Move Silently checks at first level and a +1 at 4th level and for each 4 levels afterwards. (Should be +3)
> Bonus feat: any covert or basic combat, you still have to meet the prerequisites.




Thanks!

Looks like I'll be staying in the _Basement_. 



> I'm not seeing any but then again I thought the buddle for the S.E.A.L.S where less than stellar.
> Oh wait!  The Joe Bundle is pretty good.





(Thinking) * Perhaps that is because S.E.A.L.S. are less than stellar themselves. *  (Looks frantically around, ducks and runs!)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> (Thinking) * Perhaps that is because S.E.A.L.S. are less than stellar themselves. *  (Looks frantically around, ducks and runs!)



You know what pal I was going to suggest the infantry but not anymore! 

Oh and theirs no point in running as your just tried yourself out.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

Ahzad said:
			
		

> Cross Hair has been posted in the Rogues Gallery. I'm pretty sure all the math is correct and all that, but if something stands out as weird let me know. Thanks.



Education is INT bonus plus level not the WIS plus level you have "Inspiration" listed twice like.


----------



## Ahzad (Jan 3, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Sorry,
> 
> no actual idea! (It's been over 12 years since I last saw an episode of the cartoon.)
> 
> ...





You might check out the Forward Reconnaissance Bundle (F/P 33), Survival Bundle (AA 48), Trail Bundle (MAG 7), Shocktrooper Bundle (HoG 40) {35 BPs}, and yea the Joe Bundle is pretty good as well.


----------



## Douane (Jan 3, 2004)

Ahzad said:
			
		

> You might check out the Forward Reconnaissance Bundle (F/P 33), Survival Bundle (AA 48), Trail Bundle (MAG 7), Shocktrooper Bundle (HoG 40) {35 BPs}, and yea the Joe Bundle is pretty good as well.





Thanks for the tip!

Unfortunately, I'm a bit limited in this regard as I only possess the basic Spycraft book. (I'm no longer buying any books I don't have any players for.  ) Could you give me some more details or would one of these be especially fitting for Spirit?


Thanks!

Folkert


----------



## Ahzad (Jan 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Education is INT bonus plus level not the WIS plus level you have "Inspiration" listed twice like.




Somehow that slipped by me. Thanks. He's fixed now.


----------



## Ahzad (Jan 3, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm a bit limited in this regard as I only possess the basic Spycraft book. (I'm no longer buying any books I don't have any players for.  ) Could you give me some more details or would one of these be especially fitting for Spirit?
> 
> ...





I just sent you an email with the particulars. Hope that helps some.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 4, 2004)

Ahzad

I only have the basic book also. Could you email me info about those bundles.  Thanks

GE

obergjp@hotmail.com


----------



## Douane (Jan 4, 2004)

Ahzad said:
			
		

> I just sent you an email with the particulars. Hope that helps some.




Thanks!

Got it and it really helps! 


Folkert


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice to see so much team work going on before we even get into the game.  Good job!

Ahzad, Your character sheet does indeed rock!  Great work!
Roy, Very cool icon!  It's a nice touch!

Buzzard and Douane, try to get your characters posted over in the new thread.  That way we will have everyone over there together.

Speaking of the Team Roster thread, if any of you who have been posting over there could delete those posts (replace it with a simple "."), that would help clean it up.  We can use this thread for all of our OOC chit-chat.

Now that the holidays are over I think we can move forward.  Doesn't seem like we are getting anyone else in on our game, which is fine.  I think we have a good number of players.  Take a look at your character and make sure everything is squared away.  Your Wound points should be the same amount as your Constitution number.  And your Vitality should be at 100% of max.  Also make sure you have picked an essential piece of gear and that I have okayed it.  Don't want anyone to miss out.

Once we have all this taken care of , I think we will be ready to start!!

Nuke


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 5, 2004)

Nuke, I talked to garyh and as you have figured out he is a no go.  School being the major issue, I will talk to him about really cleaning up the RG though.

I also got to thinking how some NPC support might not be a bad idea as a real combat medic might not be a bad idea...  Maybe Doc or Lifeline.  Maybe someone not likely to ever be taken can be added as a replacement if we lose any Joe in game, I was thinking Grunt or Short-Fuze.

AND maybe Scarlett for Intell...


----------



## Douane (Jan 5, 2004)

Brother S.,

I'll take back everything I said regarding S.E.A.L.S.

If Torpedo is tough enough to join the Joes at the age of 4 ...   



Folkert


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 5, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> If Torpedo is tough enough to join the Joes at the age of 4 ...



What’cha talking about Willis?


----------



## Douane (Jan 5, 2004)

From the Rogues Gallery:

Torpedo: DOB 01/21/1979

And he became a member of the Joes around 1983, so age = 4. 


(Hmm, looking at it a little bit closer, he not only shares the exact size and weight with Cross Hair, but also the birthday! [Strange case of copy and paste, maybe?  ])


Folkert


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 5, 2004)

What’cha talking about Willis?


----------



## Douane (Jan 5, 2004)

Err, nothing.

Move along, everybody, nothing to see here!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 5, 2004)

Folkert, thanks for catching that.  I had fixed my local copy but I guess I hadn't replied it to the RG copy.


----------



## Douane (Jan 5, 2004)

No problem. 

I probably wouldn't even have seen that had I not copied Ahzad's sheet myself and spent some time thinking about Spirit's proper age.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Jan 5, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Buzzard and *Douane*, try to get your characters posted over in the new thread.  That way we will have everyone over there together.





Spirit should be posted tomorrow. (Still need to go over some final details and equipment.)


Folkert


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 9, 2004)

Need characters posted by Buzzard and Douane in the Roster thread and I am pretty much ready to go!


----------



## Ahzad (Jan 9, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Need characters posted by Buzzard and Douane in the Roster thread and I am pretty much ready to go!





Cool. Come on guys let's get rollin'


----------



## Douane (Jan 10, 2004)

Sorry for the delay, but RL keeps knocking! 


Spirit is posted, a detailed equipment list should follow tomorrow. (Hopefully!)


Since I've no idea for a fitting US service rifle, I decided to go with something familiar:

What would you guys recommend mechanic- and stat-wise, the G11 or the G36?


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Roy (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm curious what the posting requirements will be?

Post Length: A sentence or short paragraph?
Player & GM Posting Rate: One post a day, every other day a week etc?

I think it's important that all these things are made clear before we start.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 10, 2004)

Roy said:
			
		

> I'm curious what the posting requirements will be?
> Post Length: A sentence or short paragraph?
> Player & GM Posting Rate: One post a day, every other day a week etc?
> I think it's important that all these things are made clear before we start.




I think what I would find ideal is for players to post every other day.  As far as post length, I think a few sentences usually covers it.  At times more or less as needed.  

Of course daily posting by everyone would rock and keep the game moving!!  But I am trying to be realistic.  

I will post as needed.  Daily, every other, weekely.  I do not want to force the game forward if the players are doing fine without me.  I also will not abandon you and make every fifth post a cliffhanger.

Hopefully all of this works out just fine!!


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 10, 2004)

Okay gang,

I am ready to start!  
Anything you need to get out of the way, now is the time!
Don't wait, it will be too late!!!

Nuke


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 10, 2004)

Well I still need to pick my languages and of course I need ammo for my non-bundle weapons but besides that I'm good.

Can this be my personal equipment?

H&K G36 (MAG pg. 67) BP: 34
--- Underbarrel H&K HK79: (MAG pg. 123) BP: 22

Besides the above I'm good to go.

Oh yeah one more thing in Modern they have a piece of equipment that will open doors but it's not al lock pick.  I'll get you the name and description of the equipment but Torpedo would like to have that also, as it would beat shoot doors open.  (Of course I'm at work right now)

Torpedo’s languages I'll have to look at but would should be English, and he has one tied up in his Hawaiian heritage but I haven't researched it yet, if he has any other languages it would probably be Arabic, Russian, and then German.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 10, 2004)

BrotherShatterstone and Douane,  I will get back to you on your weapons later today.  

For anyone with questions or doubts on a weapon choice, the HK MP family is excellent for close combat.  
The M16 or M4 are pretty standard US rifles.  
The M60 or M249 SAW are good light machine guns.

BS   Your languages look great and your 'lock pick' device is fine.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 10, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> BrotherShatterstone and Douane,  I will get back to you on your weapons later today.



rog. 



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> The M16 or M4 are pretty standard US rifles.
> The M60 or M249 SAW are good light machine guns.



I believe all of them are listed under colt. M16 for sure though.



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> BS   Your languages look great and your 'lock pick' device is fine.



I'll still get the real name to you but I know it's based upon a real world device.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 10, 2004)

BS your weapons are fine.  A bit expensive but I am okaying them for reasons of my own.

Douane you can take the G36, I think that will work fine.

Nuke


----------



## Douane (Jan 10, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> BrotherShatterstone and Douane,  I will get back to you on your weapons later today.




Thanks!



> The M16 or M4 are pretty standard US rifles.
> The M60 or M249 SAW are good light machine guns.




This is pretty much what I gathered from my material (I'm far more firm on WWII weaponry.  ), but they are "so standard"!  (And Spirit is certainly not the man to go with the "hog".)

And since I've used both the G11 and G36, I figured to stay with one of them.


Folkert


----------



## Keia (Jan 10, 2004)

nuke261,

Still working on gear picks and budget points.  I've got a black suit in mind for stealthing into and out of places that costs 3 gear picks.  I was thinking of making it my personal item (though I'm not certain I want it to be black (probably camo of some kind or another).

Once I have that settled, I can finish with my weapons and equipment.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 11, 2004)

Douane, Spirit is welcome to the G36.  No problem.

Keia, the suit you emailed me about is fine in a camo design.  Nicely done!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 11, 2004)

Nuke, its a Lock Release Gun, it's a small pistol like device that disables key looks of up to average quality.

I’ll have torpedo finished and his sheet converted completely tomorrow. 

(I’ll work on it before the Chiefs’ game and after the Chiefs’ game…  Well as long as I’m not suicidal/homicidal cause they played like crap.)


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry about the Chiefs.

GE


----------



## Douane (Jan 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nuke, its a Lock Release Gun, it's a small pistol like device that disables key looks of up to average quality.




Brother S.,

do you mean the "lockpick gun" from "Chapter 9" of the MAG. (It ain't that great, just allowing to use "Open Locks" untrained.)


Folkert


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 13, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> do you mean the "lockpick gun" from "Chapter 9" of the MAG. (It ain't that great, just allowing to use "Open Locks" untrained.)



It's from d20 modern but if theirs one in Spycraft maybe I should use it...  MAG as in the Modern Arms Guide?  Are you sure on the chapter as my copy doesn’t seem to have a chapter 9.

Nuke, I had the RG cleaned up, and I also have my languages done.  I gave my self to native languages...  English and Hawaiian.  I think Torpedo should have Polynesian, but I can seem to find where I read that.  Anyhow bonus languages are Arabic and Russian.


----------



## Douane (Jan 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It's from d20 modern but if theirs one in Spycraft maybe I should use it...  MAG as in the Modern Arms Guide?  Are you sure on the chapter as my copy doesn’t seem to have a chapter 9.




Sorry, I was referring to the preview of the MAG which consists of this very "Chapter 9", featuring "material [...] which will not be seen in the final release.".


Folkert


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 13, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Sorry, I was referring to the preview of the MAG which consists of this very "Chapter 9", featuring "material [...] which will not be seen in the final release.".Folkert



Oooo!  
My group is picking up resources from the game's web site!  Very nice work!!

Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone,  Thanks for having the Roster thread cleaned up!! It really looks much nicer.  I appreciate it.

Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 13, 2004)

The game begins!!!!


_OPERATION PANDORA'S BOX_:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1311257#post1311257


----------



## Douane (Jan 13, 2004)

Brother S.,

Just tried again to get to the official Spycraft site to post a proper link to the "Preview / Chapter 9", but it still seems to be down. Therefore I just attached it to an email to you. 


BTW, you are still a language short: You receive INT bonus +1 extra languages, not just straight INT bonus. (Core Spycraft, p. 17) [Got me at first, too! ]


Folkert


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 15, 2004)

Sorry about the size of the Hawk image!  I am using a new photo program and it said it was smaller than that.

Nuke


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

Holly cow!  I just saw the link...  Sorry guys.


----------



## Douane (Jan 15, 2004)

A *BUMP* for Brother Shatterstone!

Come on, you wouldn't leave us alone, would you? 

[EDIT: That was quick! 12 minutes before I posted! Did you read my mind?  ]



And a question for Nuke:

Gen. Flagg is obviously already dead, but how far are we into the rest of the continuity? I take it that GI Joe still has the first PIT and Cobra Island has not yet been raised, right?


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Gen. Flagg is obviously already dead, but how far are we into the rest of the continuity? I take it that GI Joe still has the first PIT and Cobra Island has not yet been raised, right?




First thanks for the email I haven't had as chance to read the whole pdf yet, but I do appreciate it.’

As for the above I hope we are in are own little world, I would hate to think that the Joes who will die have no chance to be saved or that all of the Lady in the unit have been accounted for.  etc etc etc.


----------



## Douane (Jan 15, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> As for the above I hope we are in are own little world, I would hate to think that the Joes who will die have no chance to be saved or that all of the Lady in the unit have been accounted for.  etc etc etc.




I very well remember that we had that discussion before , but I was not referring to the fate of single joes (bad pun, I know ), but to the different stages of development the whole organizations go through and at what point we are, ie. are the Joes a nomad unit or do they have a PIT and whether Cobra has grown beyond the simple "extra-territorial terrorist organization".

Just to put everything in a proper perspective / frame. 


Folkert


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

I figured we are being well funded so Cobra and other terrorist organizations are most likely taken seriously by the government.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 15, 2004)

We are in our own "Joe Universe."  Gen Flagg is dead and Cobra island is about to be created if it is not already in existence.  I do not want to nail down that tidbit yet since I have 3 big ideas in mind for this campaign and Cobra Island is not *yet* in them.  

Think of this as an alternate reality that has split off from comic book continuity sometime around the Cobra Island origin.

Anyone who enters the room must make a spot check to see Ambush.  I realize the enthusiasm to post, so we will not worry about it at this time.  However his filecard says he once disguised himself as a tumbleweed.  Keia plans to utilize the 'blending in to the surroundings aspect to its fullest.

Roy, don't make too many enemies in the lower ranks, they are the ones who will have your back.  Lt Falcon is arrogant, but I think he is still a team player.  If not we could always send him to the Slaughter House!!!!

Everyone has done a nice job of jumping into things!!  Great work!!  Keep it up!!

Nuke


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 16, 2004)

Oh some general information as I saw that my post contained a few references to navy things and what not...  

*Public Announcements System*, their are three different PA systems on your typical carrier.

1MC: Broadcast to the whole ship used to inform the whole crew.
3MC: hanger bay, the moving of planes, etc.
5MC: flight deck, flight operations.
Note: 1MC announcements are also carried on the 3MC and 5MC.

*Navigation through the ship*

The ship is the size of a small city, with out some form of an address system one could very easy get lost as most of the ship is very similar in design and appearance.  Divided up by 4 numbers, you could consider this your address but it does differ some.  Here is an example:

4-180-0-C

The first number tells you how high, or low you are.  There are a total of 18 levels.  The hanger bay is the 1st deck.  (1-100-0) if you go lower you have *decks*: 2nd deck, 3rd deck, all the way down to the 7th deck.  If you go higher than the hanger bay you have *levels* their labeled with a 0 but they are pronounced like “o”.  Examples: 01 Level, 02 Level, 03 Level, and all the way up to the 010 level which isn’t the bridge by the way.  

The second number, *frame*, tells you how far forward or aft you are.  1 is the extreme forward and 255 is the last frame of the ship and is extreme aft. (fantail)

The third number is the *centerline* if your at 0 your in the middle of the ship the farther *starboard* (right side, while looking forward)  you go the higher the number is but it is always *odd*.  The farther *port* (left side while looking forward) you go the higher the number is but it is always *even*. 

The last “number” isn’t a number but a designator of what kind of a space it is.
C = Commication
L = Living
E = Engineering
Q = Is general use

Theirs are no cabins on the ship.    (well minus one but no member of the Joe team is sleeping in their

Enlisted sleep in *breathings* of 10 to 100 people depending on the size of the space and the size of their department. E7 and above (chiefs in the navy) have their own breathings and do not breath with junior enlisted. (E1 to E6)  E6 sometimes have their own breathings it mainly depends upon size of department.

Officers sleep in staterooms.  Lower ranking officer’s share rooms while higher-ranking officers have there own staterooms.  

Females have there own breathings, but are still divided by junior enlisted, upper enlisted, and officer.

FYI: CO of the ship has two staterooms; import cabin, and the CO stateroom outside of the navigation bridge (O9 Level)

CO the Flagg has total control of the ship even if out ranked by an admiral.  The CO if the ship is always called Captain even if only a commander, or even if an admiral.

Food
Junior Enlisted: Galleys (forward and aft)
Upper enlisted: Chiefs Mess
Officer: Wardrooms

Best food on the ship is usually in the Chiefs Mess (they pay for their food.)

I’ll make more comments as I can and corrections to the few things I’ve forgotten since my time on the USS Carl Vinson.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 16, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> WAnyone who enters the room must make a spot check to see Ambush.  I realize the enthusiasm to post, so we will not worry about it at this time.  However his filecard says he once disguised himself as a tumbleweed.  Keia plans to utilize the 'blending in to the surroundings aspect to its fullest.




I see no issue with that and I'll take my chances on a spot check...  It's not like Torpedo is going to go around anywhere without making one.

Also Torpedo’s filecard states that he swimming skill is ungodly...  any chance of me being able to do the 100 lbs. of equipment with out an issue?  (I know D&D is near death in that, spycraft seems to be more lenity but I haven't tested it by running hypothetical and dice through it.)


----------



## Douane (Jan 16, 2004)

Brother S.,

thanks for the info! 

I stand corrected. 

[Unfortunately the only carrier I can claim any real knowledge of is the "Graf Zeppelin", and that was some days ago.  ]


BTW, has anyone an idea where I could find some info/help regarding military slang / vocabulary on the 'net? (I'm somehow afraid my own german won't really do.  )


Folkert


----------



## Ahzad (Jan 16, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Brother S.,
> 
> thanks for the info!
> 
> ...




Hey Douane, where is Göttingen, Germany? I was stationed in Mannheim for 3 years while I was in the Army.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 16, 2004)

Douane,

Here is a small list:  I searched for US military slang from google and had decent results. 

link Note: there is a curse word on that list...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> OOC: I'll update the RG.  Just minor stuff, all within BP guidelines.




Ditto, I'll do it tonight while at work...  I've goofed off on this enough time to get serious.


----------



## Keia (Jan 26, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Douane,
> 
> Here is a small list:  I searched for US military slang from google and had decent results.
> 
> link Note: there is a curse word on that list...




Found another site that has quite a bit of jargon here

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Found another site that has quite a bit of jargon here
> 
> Keia



classics.   great job! 

Note: theirs allot of perverted minded content on the site...  (At least in the Navy Section)


----------



## Ahzad (Jan 26, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> classics.   great job!
> 
> Note: theirs allot of perverted minded content on the site...  (At least in the Navy Section)




blasted site keeps timin' out on me.   

Nuke,
any idea on what our mission code will be so we can get to figurin' out what additional equip we might be bringin' along.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yes!  It is time to "Gear-Up!"  The Mission Code is RED.  For those of you not up on the ins and outs of acquiring gear, here is a brief run down.

Personal Points:
Multiply your Charisma modifier by 5.  Add 40 and your Class Bonus.

Mission Budget:
Roll 2d4 and then multiply that by your Charisma modifier.  Add your Class Bonus and 25 points for a Code Red Mission.

Gadget points:
Add 4 (for a Code Red Mission) to your Class Bonus.

Start shopping and you can ask questions here or you can email me.

Nuke


----------



## Douane (Jan 30, 2004)

*Keia* and *Brother S.*,

thanks for the links!


Sorry for my absence, but I got hit by a rather nasty strain of the flu and have been down for some time now.

I will try to catch up with the IC thread in the next days. (Besides, Spirit goes for the "Cryptic and Mystic Shaman" route and I'd better not spoil it by talking too much.  )


Folkert


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 30, 2004)

This is probably a stupid question but can you have a shotgun sidesaddle on both sides?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 30, 2004)

MY list so far... pending a few things:

Gadget Point (9)
6 Match Grade Weapon (H&K) Personal 
1 Personal Fighting Knife 
2 Fibermesh Armor (S/WG pg 48)

Budget Points (55) 8 BP
2 Shotgun Slug (10 Shots)
2 Shotgun Shot (25 shots)

3 Assault Sling (Shotgun)
3 Assault Sling (H&K)
1 Shotgun Side saddle

18 AP rounds H&K (120 Shots) 4 30 Round Clips
18 Binary Explosive


----------



## Ahzad (Jan 30, 2004)

I've updated my PC sheet in the Rogues Gallery with my mission gear. I've got 8 bps and 3 gps left over. 

I'd be willing to share them with my teammates if you folks have need of them, or barring that I'd prefer to toss my 8 bps into the pot and pick up a jammer to shutdown the radio traffic of our oppostion. If they can't talk to each other that makes our job easier.

The automatic has a range of .5 mile, it's suitcase sized weighing in at 18 lbs 6 hour battery life. It lies dormant until it picks up a signal on it's preprogrammed range of target frequencies, and then shuts it down. Downside we might not hit the frequency we want. Cost 20 bps.

Expendable tactical range 1,000 ft. 3 lbs. lunch box sized w/ self destruct if tampered with. Cost 5 bps.

Field tactical range .5 mile 10 lbs backpack carried 12 hour battery life. Cost 14 bps.

Or I'm open to any other suggestions.


----------



## Ahzad (Jan 30, 2004)

Nothing to see here move along


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 30, 2004)

Ahzad said:
			
		

> I've updated my PC sheet in the Rogues Gallery with my mission gear. I've got 8 bps and 3 gps left over.



I have 8 BP, but may need one or two, and no GP.

I'm wondering how did you trick out your sniper rifle and have GP left over?


----------



## Ahzad (Feb 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I have 8 BP, but may need one or two, and no GP.
> 
> I'm wondering how did you trick out your sniper rifle and have GP left over?




Just a FYI I'm having PC troubles at home but will still be able to follow and post from work.

The two enchancements (match-grade/weapon accurizing) were part of my "signature gear" that would only have had to been paid one time, and it would've been the first things I would've spent gps on. Since the sniper rifles are custom made to the US Army snipers having those enchancements made sense to Nuke and I. So that leaves me with gps to spend ) 

So does anyone need any of the extras I have or any other suggestions for gear?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 6, 2004)

Ahzad said:
			
		

> The two enchancements (match-grade/weapon accurizing) were part of my "signature gear" that would only have had to been paid one time, and it would've been the first things I would've spent gps on. Since the sniper rifles are custom made to the US Army snipers having those enchancements made sense to Nuke and I. So that leaves me with gps to spend )



Very cool and I agree I had issue with playing for my upgrades to my H&K G36 but I did.

Nuke, are you ever going to respond to my email?    Also do you have any issues with Torpedo doing the above with his weapon for free?


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 6, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone,
Sorry about the email, I sent it to the wrong folder where it was quickly forgotten.  But Yes, given that materials seem handy, Torpedo can do that.  He has the skill.

I understand your desire to have great weapons,  I know I would want them.  However, I worked with Ahzad due to the nature of snipers and their weapons.  They are a bit of a special breed.  Also, you were already given a nice chunk of firepower as your personal gear, weren't you?

Nuke


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 6, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone,
> Sorry about the email, I sent it to the wrong folder where it was quickly forgotten.  But Yes, given that materials seem handy, Torpedo can do that.  He has the skill.




Good I shall be going to the wardroom soon. 



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Also, you were already given a nice chunk of firepower as your personal gear, weren't you?



Actually I couldn't really afford the grenades for the grenade launcher so I took it off, and just kept a stock H&K G36 and improved upon it with my Gadget points.  The shotgun I paid for on my own.


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey Gang
I hate to do this, but I am ending our game.  

For various reasons, that I am not going to get into, I think this is best.  
I feel responsible and apologize for taking this game away from all of you.

Nuke


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 14, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Hey Gang
> I hate to do this, but I am ending our game.




It happens.  My work schedule has changed so maybe I can run my own but on the other hand I don't post nearly as often as I use to so maybe I've lost some time.  Anyhow if I can run one I'll bump the old thread.


----------



## Roy (Feb 14, 2004)

It happens.

I belong and GM on another large message board RPG group that is currently experience some growing pains.  If you think it will help I can try to arrange (aka ask on my hands and knees) for a small forum for a Joe campaign.  It might be easier to maintain things on one forum instead of all these loose threads.  Tell me what you think.


----------

